# KAUA'I Activities through December 2011



## ouaifer (Nov 22, 2011)

_

Thursday, November 24, 2:00 - 8:00 pm
St Regis Makana Terrace
Thanksgiving Dinner w/ signature stations of carved turkey, fresh seafood
& inviting Keiki station
$85 Adults; $25 Keiki (ages 6 - 12)

Thursday, November 24, 2:00 - 9:00 pm
Naupaka Thanksgiving Buffet
Kaua'i Beach Resort Naupaka Terrace Restaurant
Appetizers and Salads, Carving Station, 
Entrees, Desserts & Drinks
Adults:  $38.00; Children 5 - 12 yrs:  $21.00


Friday, November 25; Saturday, November 26, 7:00 pm
Sunday, November 27, 4:00 pm
Hawaii Children's Theatre presents
WILLY WONKA, the Musical 
Additional Saturday Matinee on Nov 26 at 2:00 pm
Wonka's Golden Ticket Party Fundraiser at noon on Sat, Nov 26
Kauai War Memorial Convention Hall
Ticket info:  246-8985, <www.hawaiichildrenstheatre.com>


Saturday, November 26, 8:30 am
Kauai Handworks Christmas Crafts Fair
Longest running Made-In-Kauai Original Crafts by Kauai Craftors
Wilcox Elementary School Cafeteria


Saturday, November 26, 10:00 am - 4:00 pm
3rd Annual Women Artists of Kaua'i Holiday Fine Arts Festival & Fundraiser
Original paintings, photography, pottery, sculpture, mixed media, more
Proceeds to benefit HUCC's Free Community Lunch program
(every Thursday, 11:30 am - 12:30 pm)
Hanapepe United Church of Christ


Sunday, November 27, 7:00 pm
Dances of Universal Peace
joyous, multicultural dances using sacred phrases, chants,
movements from many spiritual traditions of the world
Golden Lotus Studio, 4-941 Kuhio Hwy, Kapaa


Tuesday, November 29, 5:00 - 7:00 pm
"Celebrate the Joy of Plants"
Business After Hour hosted by
Kauai Nursery & Landscaping, Inc.
Tour of nursery - 70+ acres of rare exotic & tropical plants
great pupu, ice cold refreshments, win poinsettia & other plants


*DECEMBER ART & CULTURE EVENTS*:


Friday, December 2, 10 am - 1 pm
Gift Book Signing at Kaua'i Museum's Annual Crafts Fair
Dawn Kawahara's Behold Kaua'i and Jackals' Wedding
Kaua'i Living Treasure Kupuna Frances Hali'a Frazier's
historically rich memoir, Hali'a of Hawai'i
Contact Kaua'i Museum, 245-6931


Saturday, December 3, 10 am - noon
Koke'e Museum Gift Book Signing
Dawn Kawahara's Behold Kaua'i and Jackals' Wedding
Kaua'i Living Treasure Kupuna Frances Hali'a Frazier's
historically rich memoir, Hali'a of Hawai'i
Contact Koke'e Museum (808) 335-9975


Sunday, December 4, 8:00 am shotgun start
Leadership Kauai Annual Golf Tournament
All proceeds benefit Leadership Kaua'i, a Non-profit 501 (c) 3
Puakea Golf Course, Lihue
Entry deadline:  Friday, November 25, 5:00 pm
Awards Reception - Hawaiian Lu'au & prizes
Info:  246-8727; or Brenda Jose, (808) 346-9722; 

Sunday, December 4, 9:30 am - 3:30 pm
NTBG's Christmas in the Garden Holiday Craft Fair
NTBG's Southshore Visitor Centers Meadow
across Spouting Horn
Bring canned good donation


December 9 & 10, 7:00 pm
December 11, 4:00 pm
KPAC Proudly presents
"Two Chairs, a Sofa and a Table"
An evening of original plays featuring playwrights,
directors, actors from the Kauai Performing Arts Center
"The Reader" by Abby Delavega
"To Serve Your Fellow Man" by Shanna Trpkovski
"The Barbie Monologues" by Bianca Wagner
"Switching Hats" by Edwin Furumoto
Children of the Land, Kauai Village, Kapaa
General admission:  $5
Info:  651-2417


   December 10 weekend   
Waipa Kalo Festival
Contact:  652-6236, <kalen@waipafoundation.org>


December 10, 6:00 - 8:00 pm
"wHat" opening reception
Artists:  Lieber, Larrain, Larrain, Reiner, Emerson, Griffith, Britt
galerie 103, kukui'ula, kauai
Exhibit Dates: December 10, 2011 - Feb 11, 2012
Contact:  (808) 742-0103


Saturday, December 10, 7:30 PM
Kauai Chorale presents "Sing Noel!"
Enjoy the beautiful sounds of the season with a variety of 
Christmas favorites and holiday chorale music.
Kauai Community College Performing Arts Center
Tickets:  Adults $8/Students $5/ $10 at door


Sunday, December 11, 5:00 PM
Kauai Chorale presents "Sing Noel!"
Enjoy the beautiful sounds of the season with a variety of 
Christmas favorites and holiday chorale music.
St Regis, Princeville Resort
Tickets:  Adults $8/Students $5/ $10 at door


   Saturday, December 17, 11:00 am   
The Mokihana Annual Christmas Party Luncheon
"Christmas in Hawaii"
Attire:  Muumuu and Aloha Shirts
No host bar before lunch (noon)
Program:  Larry Rivera; Kapaa Middle School Choir;
Leinaala's award-winning Halau O Lei Mokihana O Leinaala
Bring donation for YMCA's Women's Shelter
Tickets $45 from Gini Stoddart, 822-3348
Contact:  Jane Riley, (808) 212-1451; <janeriley_cpt@yahoo.ca>


Saturday, December 17, 7:30 - 9:30 pm; doors open 6:45 pm
Willie Wonderland Christmas Concert
Benefit for "Growing Our Own Teachers"
Kauai Community College Performing Arts Center, Puhi
Tickets $35 (regular) available at...
Scotty's Music, Lotus Gallery, Savage Pearls, Pono Market,
Ship Store Galleries, The Wine Shop, Banana Patch Studio, King Auto Center
Tickets $45 (premium) at http://www.growkauaiteachers.org/
Contact:  DrB (808) 826-6988, (808) 651-7733, <drb.onkauai@gmail.com> 


   Sunday, December 18, 5:00 pm   
26th Annual Holiday Hula Christmas Celebration 
Kumu Hula Kapu Kinimaka Alquiza & Na Hula O Kaohikukapulani
Christmas music, hula costumes, silent auction, baked goods, bento food,
Christmas ornament contest, Disneyland/Las Vegas Get-Away Drawing
Kauai Marriott Resort & Beach Club
Tickets:  $15 Advance; $20 at Door
Call:  (808) 335-6466


   Sunday, December 18, 7:00 - 9:00 pm (5:00 crafts & gifts)   
A Kaua'i Christmas Hula Concert
Kumu Hula Leilani Rivera Low & Halau Hula O Leilani
Niihau musicians, Tahitian dance, music, colorful costumes + more
Kaua'i War Memorial Convention Hall, Lihu'e
Advance Tickets:  $20 adults/$10 keiki/$5 higher at door
Call:  (808) 651-0682
Outlets:  Hilo Hattie & Hawaiian Music Kiosks (Coconut Marketplace; Princeville Ctr)


ONGOING CLASSES/ACTIVITIES:





Open for business:
"The Grove Cafe", home of the Waimea Brewing Company
featuring brew from Kona Brewing Company, Maui Brewing Company, 
and (soon) Kauai Island Brewing Company
New menu with daily specials perfect for affordable family dining
Entertainment:  Uncle Ambrose Smith and his group on Thursdays;
Charlie, Dayne & John on Wednesdays & Fridays;
Karaoke on Sundays
Contact:  Waimea Plantation Cottages, 338-1625


Every second Saturday
Art, surf movies, hula
Hanalei Town
Contact:  Joel Guy or
Christine Bayley-Wortley,
kauainutroasters@gmail.com


Every Saturday, 10:00 am - 1:00 pm
Kauai Community Market
fresh ingredients, holiday foods & gifts, taro products,
tropical plants and flowers, coffee, hoiday pies & baked goods,
goat cheese, health & beauty items from goat's milk,
breakfast & lunch choices, educational demo, and more
KCC front parking lot across from Grove Farm
hosted by Kauai County Farm Bureau & Kauai Community College
Contact:  Melissa McFerrin, 337-9944


First Saturday night of each month, 5:30 - 8:30 pm
Old Kapaa Town Art Walk
Live music, meet the artists, tasty bites, tasty bites, dancing, entertainment, support local businesses
Contact:  Angelique Ell, angie@aelldesign.com


Second Saturday of Each Month, 8:30 pm until lunch
Friends of the Path Clean Up
Ke Ala Hele Makalae, the path that goes by the coast
Potluck lunch at 11:00 am
Meet at the rest pavilion makai of the Kapaa Neighborhood Center
Contact:  Brett, 639-4561


Every Monday at 3:00 pm
Outdoor Farmer's Market
Kukui Grove Center (behind K-Mart)
Contact:  245-7784  




CULTURE CULTURE CULTURE CULTURE CULTURE CULTURE  


Second and Last Sunday, 10 am - 3 pm 
88 Shrines at Lawai International Center
Tour times:  10 am, 12 pm, 2 pm
Brief video and talk story session by Lynn Muramoto
Donations are appreciated
Info: 639-4300, LM@hawaii.rr.com
www.lawaicenter.org


2nd, 3rd, 4th Saturdays, 11:00 a.m. - 1:00 p.m.
Kauai Museum's Saturday Clubs
monthly workshops on unique island traditions
Kaua'i Museum daily public tours, 10:30 am to noon
Led by knowledgeable & entertaining docents
Free with admission to the museum
The Kaua;I Museum, Keepers of the Culture
Info:  245-6931


Waimea Plantation Lifestyle Tour
Ongoing - Every Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday, 
volunteer guides lead walking tours through 
the Waimea Plantation cottages and the Waimea 
Sugar Company "camp" houses, which date from the 
turn of the 20th century. Tours take approximately 
90 minutes and are limited to 12 people. 
Waimea Town, (808) 337-1005


ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART ART


Abstract Art Exhibit by Kirsten Jackson
Oil Paintings and sculpture depicting thoughts,
contemplations & emotions of everyday life
Kauai Society of Artist's exhibition space, Kukui Grove Center
Exhibition on view November 3 - 8
Free and open to the public
Contact:  <studiokerr@live.com>; <www.studiokerr.com>
(808) 635-4898


Now on view:  Paintings by Saim Caglayan
http://www.saimcaglayan.com/sm3Ghawaii.html
Halale'a Gallery, Kukui'ula Shopping Center


Now showing:
"Glyphs", Abstract Acrylics on Canvas by Millicent Cumming
Infigo's, Pali Ke Kua Complex, Princeville
5300 Ka Haku Road
(808) 651-1090


MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC MUSIC


Saturdays, 5:00 - 7:00 pm
Kapaa Slack Key Saturdays
Doug and Sandy McMaster's traditional Slack Key/Ukulele Talk Story
Children of the Land Center (Under Clock Tower, Kauai Shopping Village, Kapaa)
Admission $20/$15
Free Gift Drawing
Info:  826-1469


Every Friday, 8:00 - 10:00 pm
"Fridayphile" Live Music by La Dolce Vita Social Club
Michael Ruff, grammy & hoku winner
Kirk Smart, guitarist & singer
Elijah, percussion, guitar & vocals
1/2 price drinks & small plates
Original latin, R&B, Jazz & Love Songs
"22 North" at Kilohana, Puhi (formerly Gaylord's restaurant)
3-2087 Kaumualii hwy, Lihue
Contact:  245-9593


Every Thurs and Fri nights, 7 - 9 pm
Original music by Millicent Cummings
Infigos at Pali ke Kua Complex, Princeville
5300 Ka Haku Road
Contact:  (808) 651-1090


Every Friday Night, 7:00 pm
Live Country Music with Billy Paul
Kalaheo Steak & Ribs Saloon
Saloon: 332-4444
Billy Paul:  634-8001


Tuesdays beginning May 3, 4:30 - 5:30 pm
Children's Singing Class by Dolly Kanekuni
Learn natural healthy singing technique
Hawaii Children's Theatre, Puhi
$15/child
Info:  Dolly Kanekuni, (808) 652-1323, <dollyvocalhawaii@gmail.com>




   Every Wednesday Night, 7:00 - 9:00 pm   
Larry Rivera's Love & Aloha Show (Every Wednesday)
Larry & Lurline performing
Cafe Portofino, Kalapaki
Contact:  Larry Rivera, <larryrivera@hawaiilink.net>


Friday nights 7:00-8:00pm
Friday Nights on the Mall
Entertainment at Center Stage
Kukui Grove Center
Contact:  245-7784


THEATER THEATER THEATER THEATER THEATER THEATER


EVERY Tuesday - 5:00 dinner in Palms restaurant; 7:00 show
Oceanside Productions & Aston Aloha Beach Hotel announces
"The Complete History of America (abridged)"
90-minute comedy - intelligent humor & family friendly
Nellie Foster, Ross Martineau and Jeff Demma
will have you in stitches
Aston Aloha Beach Resort Ali'i Room Theater
3-5920 Kuhio Highway, Kapa'a
(next to the Wailua River Bridge at Lydgate Park entrance)
Reservations: www.OPTheater.com
Call (808) 212-8444
Email: Info@OceansideProductions.com


_


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 22, 2011)

Mahalo   for the extensive list.  Will be on Kauai 9-21 Dec and will give reviews and updates.  Hawaiians have beautiful singing voices.    

Sterling


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 24, 2011)

*A few more updates*

_

*Turkey Day, 24November*

FREE HULA AND TAHITIAN — 4 to 5:30 p.m., behind the Kapa’a neighborhood center under the palm trees. To find out more, call Teresa at 755-5841

*Saturday, 26November*

A GOLDEN MAKAHIKI — 10 a.m. to noon, Kaua‘i Museum in Lihu‘e. A celebration of Hawaiian arts and culture featuring games, hula, discussions, the Royal Court and more. Price of admission.

CHRISTMAS PARADE — 4 to 6:30 p.m., Kukui Grove Center. Family-style parade featuring school choirs, community organizations and festive holiday displays. Parade starts at 4 p.m. and will be followed by an opening show, awards ceremony and free entertainment on center stage. Visit www.kukuigrovecenter.com for more information.

PROJECT A.R.T. — 3 to 8 p.m., Kaua‘i Veterans Center. Benefit concert for the Boys and Girls Club of Lihu‘e and Hawai‘i Food Bank. For ticket prices and more information e-mail Lea at llnuesca@hawaii.edu or call 652-3225.

PARADISE CRAFT FAIR — 9 a.m. to 4 p.m., Po‘ipu Beach Park. Hand crafted products, local foods and live entertainment. For more information contact Risa Clemmons 652-0236.

_


----------



## RichardL (Nov 24, 2011)

*January Activities*

Wow!  Thank you for all the Dec activities.  We arrive Jan 3 in Princeville and would really appreciate any news you could share on special activities.


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 24, 2011)

*One more...stay tuned.*

_
*December 9*
"A Hope For Christmas Benefit Concert” is scheduled for Dec. 9, starting 5:30 p.m. at Kaua‘i Beach Resort. Benefits will be used to raise funds for the Christmas for Kaua‘i’s Needy and Abused Children, and the Hope, Help & Healing Substance Abuse Treatment Program.

The concert will include a silent auction, live entertainment from Brother Noland, Leahi, Tommy Tokioka, Tsunami Taiko, Nam Jai Thai dancers, Miss Hawai‘i Filipina Topaz Fernandez, Opio Mokihana hula finalists, Halau Ka Lei Mokihana Leinaala, and Na Hoku O‘Kaua‘i Queens.

_


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 27, 2011)

*Another*

_*Tuesday, 13 December,  7 pm - 8:30 pm*

Presented by Island School Chorus
KCC Performing Arts Center, Kaumuali'i Highway, Lihue
Christmas Old and New Concert
Tickets on sale 1 December at Island School  Adults $10, Students (Grades 4 - 12) $5, Grades 3 and under FREE  (for tickets, try calling other music stores...they will probably have tickets available)
_


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 28, 2011)

_
*Thursday, 1 December*

LECTURE SERIES — 6 to 7:30 p.m., Hanapepe Public Library. Linda Marsh will share “Sea Stories and Photos from a Marine Ecologist’s Viewpoint Underwater” as a part of the Hawaiian Marine Environment Lecture Series. Free. Sponsored by the Friends of Hanapepe Public Library.

CHRISTMAS CELEBRATION — 5:30 p.m., Hofgaard Park, Waimea. Official “Tree Lighting Ceremony” with music, singing, restaurants and ice cream parlor for dinner.


*Friday, 2 December*

Lights on Rice Parade — 6 p.m., Rice Street. Lihu‘e. Join community members and businesses for this popular holiday tradition. Visit kauaimuseum.org. Call 246-1135.

Festival of Lights — Daily at dusk, Historic County Building on Rice Street, Lihu‘e. Preserving and presenting all the handmade decorations of Auntie Josie Chansky for her “Christmas House” in Kapa‘a. Visit www.kauaifestivaloflights.com. Call 639-8564.


CHRISTMAS BELLES — 7 p.m., Puhi Theatrical Warehouse. Kaua’i Community Players Presents “Christmas Belles”, a  comedy set in Fayro, Texas. For more information visit www.kauaicommunityplayers.org or call 245-7700

_


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 2, 2011)

*More DECEMBER Activities and Festivities*

_*Sunday, December 4, 5:30 - 8:00 pm*

First Annual Hanalei Bay School of Music Recital
Student performances followed by Kirk Smart, Elijah Lenhart, 
Jeff Caldwell, Paul Foti
Christmas Bazaar, Scholarships, Instrument Awards
Church of the Pacific
Adults $20 recommended donation
Keiki Free
Contact: Kirk Smart, 652-7226


*Friday, December 9, 7:00 pm*

KCC Jazz Band; KCC Wind Symphony
Free Winter Concert
Kauai Community College PAC
Contact:  Barry Toy, 635-6949; Sara Tochiki, 387-6772


*Friday, December 9, 7:00 pm*

Kauai Community College Bands with guest artists from
Kauai Dance Theatre
"Nutcrackers Sweets" - Kauai Dance Theatre
Kauai Community College PAC
Janie Crane, 332-9737


*Saturday, December 10*

Kauai Dance Center's 14th Annual end of Year Celebration Show Case
10:00 - 11:00 am - First Show Case Keiki's Dancing (ages 3 - 9)
2:00 - 3:00 pm - Second Show Case Upper Level Students
Bake Sale & Refreshments
Kilauea Theater (Calvary Chapel)
Tickets at door - $5
Free for children 5 and under
All proceeds benefit KDC Scholarship Fund
Info: <www.kauaidancecenter.com>; Jennifer Bell-Grey


*Thursday, December 15, 7:00 pm*

KCC Orchestra Winter Concert
Kauai Community College PAC
Free and open to the public
Contact:  Nina Saraos, 652-5374


*Saturday, December 17, 7:00 pm*

5th Annual "Kauai Sings Christmas"
"Christmas in New York"
Kilohana Luau Pavilion
Cash Bar & Food for Sale
Tickets: $20 advance/$25 door/ $15 students
Contact:  246-9577, Malama Pono for tickets (nearly sold out)


  *Sunday, December 18, 3:00 pm*  
Tom Moffatt presents
Neil Sedaka, Legendary Pop Music Singer-Songwriter
With his hits from the 50's, 60's, 70's
plus songs written for Carole King, Connie Francis, 
the Captain and Tennille and Elvis Presley
Kauai Community College PAC
Tickets:  $45 advance/$50 Day of Show
Tix Online: <ticketweb.com>
Outlets:  Big KMart, Lihue; Kauai Music & Sound;
Progressive Expressions; Hanalei Surf Shop; Da Booze Shop
Contact:  Barbara Saito, (808) 593-8333



  *Sunday, December 18, 5:00 pm*  
26th Annual Holiday Hula Christmas Celebration 
Kumu Hula Kapu Kinimaka Alquiza & Na Hula O Kaohikukapulani
Christmas music, hula costumes, silent auction, baked goods, bento food,
Christmas ornament contest, Disneyland/Las Vegas Get-Away Drawing
Kauai Marriott Resort & Beach Club
Tickets:  $15 Advance; $20 at Door
Call:  (808) 335-6466



_


----------



## PClapham (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there some place these are listed?  We're there Jan. 6-13 2012 and Dec 27-Jan2 2013 and would like to be able to access a list (s).

Thanks

Anitak


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 11, 2011)

*Another December 17 Activity*

_

*17 DECEMBER  Black Pot Beach, Hanalei*

Ron Rhoades, John Hunt, Conrad Mathews and Bill Mello of the Surf band ‘The TakeOffs’ perform in Hanalei. The band performs Dec. 17 at Black Pot Beach in Hanalei to help raise money for KORE, an organization dedicated to helping those who are physically challenged to get into the ocean with the assistance of professionals. 

Channeling the energy of Dick Dale, The Ventures and The Shadows, the all-Kaua‘i band The TakeOffs keeps traditional surf music alive and well on the Garden Isle.

For those who are unaware of KORE  ...it's an amazing group of folks who take handicapped individuals...wheelchairs abound... into the ocean to experience the waters. 


_


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 15, 2011)

*Kaieie, Kaua'i Heritage Center*

_*
**21 DECEMBER, 5:30 pm - 7:00 pm*

Kilauea Parish Hall, 2518 Kolo Road – Kilauea

YOU’RE INVITED! 

Join us on the Winter Solstice as we launch our 4th year of bringing the Ho`oulu Hawaiian Lecture Series to the community. 

  LONOIKAMAKAHIKI! 

Sacred Expression, Transformation & Rebirth 

  Customary traditions pertaining to the ritual cycle of Makahiki and Lono’s prevalence in the atmosphere, upon the land and ocean environments will be highlighted.  The lecture event will also provide an introduction to a new `Aina`ike course entitled, “MALAMALAMA – Ancient Hawaiian Moon Wisdom” and KHC’s 2012 calendar of exciting cultural programs. 

More information
_


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 18, 2011)

*Santa!  Santa!  Santa!   is coming to town!*

_*18 December, 3 - 6 pm, Wainiha*

The seven artists of Seven Artists Gallery in Wainiha invites the public to its grand opening today from 3 to 6 p.m., according to a press release.

There will be live entertainment by the Kaaumoana Ohana, plus wine, pupus and fudge will be served.

Seven Artists Gallery is in Wainiha, 15 minutes past Hanalei toward the end of the road and next to the Wainiha General Store and Red Hot Mamas.


   *SANTA  ARRIVES  !!!!!!*   

*24 December, 3 pm, Kalapaki Beach*

What is Christmas in Hawai‘i without Santa making his arrival on a canoe?

Santa will arrive at Kalapaki Beach at 3 p.m. on Dec. 24 powered by outrigger canoe paddlers and St. Nick riding aboard a double-hulled canoe with treats for all who welcome him to Kaua‘i.

*The public is invited to  witness this uniquely Hawaiian tradition free of charge.*_


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 22, 2011)

*Any takers????*

_*Saturday, 24th December   Lihue*

Just a reminder that Santa is arriving by outrigger at Kalapaki Beach at 3 pm!  Naughty or Nice???

Last night for Festival of Lights

Start off the day at KCC Farmer's Market for holiday treats!

 *Mele Kalikimaka** ame Hau'oli Makahiki Hou!  *_


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 24, 2011)

*THE LAST Post for December*

_*  Wednesday, 28 December   *

John Cruz, Na Hoku winner

Extend your holiday partying through Wednesday as Na Hoku Hanohano Award-winning Hawaiian music artist John Cruz helps raise money for Hanalei School. Tickets to the concert are $50 each at Hanalei Surf Co., Hanalei Strings and Things, Magic Dragon Toy and Art Supply in Princeville and Kaua‘i Music and Sound in Kapa‘a. Call 212-4872 for more information

Live at the ST Regis, Princeville
A Benefit Concert for the Hanalei School
Doors Open at 7 pm
Tickets at the door $50.
*NOT* to be missed!


*    New Year's Eve    *

This year, Kilohana Plantation celebrates 25 years of Tradition and Aloha! 

Come celebrate with us on NEW YEARS EVE with MAKANA!.

      Hauoli Makahiki Hou Kilohana Plantation is celebrating our 25th Anniversary with a dance party on New Years' Eve at our Luau Pavilion.  Music begins at 7:45 p.m. with Kawili.  At 9:00 p.m., Makana performs "unplugged" with a 40-minute set.  Kawili is back until 10:15 p.m., then Makana, accompanied by 4 of our island's top entertainers, returns to rock n' roll you into the New Year.  Music will continue until 1:00 a.m.  Tickets are $30 in advance and can be purchased at Hanalei Surf Company, Déjà vu Kapaa, Kmart, Nukomoi Surf Poipu and Scotty's Music.  For more information, or if you wish to purchase a reserved table of 10, please call 245-5608.  This is a benefit dance for the YMCA. 
_


----------



## ouaifer (Dec 28, 2011)

*New Year's Eve at Po'ipu*

_
*Saturday, 31 December, 5 pm      Po'ipu Beach Park*


The public is invited to join Kalapaki Joe’s and the Po‘ipu Beach Resort Association for a free New Year’s Eve celebration starting at 5 p.m. Dec. 31st, Saturday at Po‘ipu Beach Park.

The event will feature live local music with hosts from the Kaua‘i Kine Radio Show doing emcee duty, food booths and a keiki tent leading to a fireworks display starting at 9:15 p.m.

Alyson’s Anthem and the Papa‘a Bay Boys open the festivities starting at 5 p.m. followed by Sashamon taking the stage at 7 p.m.

Revival, a popular local reggae band, headlines the event at 8:15 p.m.

The Kaua'i chapter of the Boys and Girls Club of Hawai‘i will offer traditional Hawai‘ian games and other inter-active keiki activities. There is no admission, but donations to the club are encouraged.

The Po‘ipu Beach Resort Association members will be joined by Keoki’s Paradise, Pizzetta, Pacos Tacos and the Boys and Girls Club offering shave ice in the food booth area near the main pavilion at Po‘ipu Beach Park. Culinary offerings from the vendors will highlight local fare for families.

The annual pyrotechnics display is a long-standing New Year’s Eve tradition in Po‘ipu and will be sponsored by the Po‘ipu Beach Resort Association and numerous South Shore sponsors including The Parrish Collections Kaua‘i at the Grand Hyatt Kaua‘i Resort and Spa, Kukui‘ula Development Co., Outrigger Kiahuna Plantation ABO, Sheraton Kaua‘i, Lawai Beach Resort, Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club, Po‘ipu Kai A O A O, Suite Paradise and The Pointe at Po‘ipu.

Other sponsors include Captain Andy’s Sailing, Holo Holo Charters, Kaua‘i Heritage Properties, Kaua‘i Vacation Rentals, Po‘ipu Oceanview Resorts, Lappert’s Hawai‘i Ice Cream and Coffee, Nihi Kai A O A O, Brennecke’s Beach Broiler, Koa Kea Hotel and Resort, Makai Properties, Seasport Divers, First Hawaiian Bank, Techspokes, The Blagg ‘Ohana, Ready Rentals, Unlimited Construction, Garden Island Disposal and Kaua‘i County.

Call the Po‘ipu Beach Resort Association at 742-7444 for more information.



_


----------

